# What do Boy Scouts and Catholics have in common????



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Boy Scouts have a 'pedophile epidemic' and are hiding hundreds in its ranks, lawyers claim


What did the Catholics expect when they denied marriage to priests? What did the liberals expect when they demanded Boy Scouts have gay leaders? It doesn't take rocket science to understand these things. Of course the problem causes are in denial.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How about the Transgender person in Canada making a bikini wax place to close down because they wouldn't wax "male" genetalia yet... he identifies as a woman so they should do it. Same guy wanted to host a "topless" pool party for young girls, boys, and trans with out adult supervision.

Yes the PC madness is corrupting our world. :bop:


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> > Boy Scouts have a 'pedophile epidemic' and are hiding hundreds in its ranks, lawyers claim
> 
> 
> What did the Catholics expect when they denied marriage to priests? What did the liberals expect when they demanded Boy Scouts have gay leaders? It doesn't take rocket science to understand these things. Of course the problem causes are in denial.


Interesting topic.
Ive a slightly different take though

Clergy could marry for 1100 years after Christs death. Celibacy was imposed due to Priests caring more and leaving more to their families than their congregation. 
Paul (In the Bible) outlines the model for Priests, and that is Celibacy.
(1 Corinthians 7)-


> 5 Don't refuse to meet each other's needs unless you both agree for a short period of time to devote yourselves to prayer. Then come back together again so that Satan might not tempt you because of your lack of self-control. I'm saying this to give you permission; it's not a command. I wish all people were like me, but each has a particular gift from God: one has this gift, and another has that one.
> 
> I'm telling those who are single and widows that it's good for them to stay single like me. But if they can't control themselves, they should get married, because it's better to marry than to burn with passion. I'm passing on the Lord's command to those who are married: A wife shouldn't leave her husband, but if she does leave him, then she should stay single or be reconciled to her husband. And a man shouldn't divorce his wife.


In the case of the Catholic Church, there have been just over 13,000 incidents in 60 years, worldwide. 
Thats just over 1.5% offender rate with generations of 400,000+ priests. 
Thats far LOWER than Protestants, Rabbis, and Public School officials-who have 1.5 million incidents a year. Essentially there is and was a witch hunt on the Catholic hierarchy. The 3 largest insurance companies found that Protestant clergy rape far children than Catholics, and Ill link the report for you..



> Hofstra University researcher Charol Shakeshaft looked into the problem, and the first thing that came to her mind when Education Week reported on the study were the daily headlines about the Catholic Church.
> "[T]hink the Catholic Church has a problem?" she said. "*The physical sexual abuse of students in schools is likely more than 100 times the abuse by priests*."


https://www.insurancejournal.com/news/n ... /?comments

https://www.christiancentury.org/articl ... xual-abuse

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.pr ... -1.7070290

Communist Bella Dodd testified To congress to personally placing 1100 communist agents into the Priesthood to subvert It. This is Congressional Record testimony.
She [Bella Dodd] said that of all the world's religions, the Catholic Church was the only one feared by the Communists, for it was its only effective opponent.
Speaking as an ex-Communist, she said:


> "In the 1930's, we put eleven hundred men into the priesthood in order to destroy the Church from within." The idea was for these men to be ordained and then climb the ladder of influence and authority - to come to be Monsignors and Bishops. Back then she said, "Right now they are in the highest places, and they are working to bring about change in order that the Catholic Church will no longer be effective against Communism."
> She also said that these changes would be so drastic that "you will not recognize the Catholic Church."


https://www.churchmilitant.com/video/ep ... 16-01-27-e

Back to your point, the Boy Scouts were corrupted, coerced and reap now what was sown, which is a bitter and sad harvest.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

https://screenshots.firefox.com/Q2spL4a ... /slate.com

How Many Kids are Sexually Abused in Public Schools?
Probably Millions.
by Brian Palmer

Again Catholic Incidents 13,000 in 60 years, far LOWER than Protestants, Rabbis and Public School Officials
Slate covered this..


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But if they can't control themselves, they should get married, because it's better to marry than to burn with passion.


Not debating your take, but it doesn't look like Paul gave an order not to marry. I think it was the church that imposed it.

A lot of thought provoking information TK.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There are INFINATELY more public schools than Cath Churches... not really a fair comparison


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Sasha and Abby said:


> There are INFINATELY more public schools than Cath Churches... not really a fair comparison


A Most fair comparison
The Catholic Offender Rate is a Low, as in mere 1.5%
I think all should be Hanged, but in perspective, thats far lower than Public school teachers, coaches, administrators, Boy Scouts, Protestant Pastors and Rabbis.
400,000 Priests over 60 years,( x 2.5 for that age from Seminary school until retirement) worldwide and a mere 13,000 incidents total. 
Sorry for the late reply..Ive been busy


----------

